# New to AUH and a little worried



## stevieb143 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am relocating to Abu Dhabi at the end of this month and am a little worried about everything. I have previsoulsy worked in Abu Dhabi and held a Residence visa but only because I was travelling to Dubai and Abu dhabi every week for work. 

I have quit my job and am due to start for a AD governmetn department soon. the whole process has been a nightmare its taken 9 months to get all of the background checks completed. I do not want to be in the same situation for the Visa. 

Is there any bank accounts you can open so that salary payments can be made while this is being sorted out? as i know a current account needs a residence visa and letters from your employer. 

my employer is paying for 30 days hotel accomodation + a driver for 2 weeks, but after the 30 days i am worried i am going to be on my own with no roof over my head. 

I have made contact regarding appartments but i can not proceed with a lease contract until i get my VISA. 

I know things will come good in the end but there just seems to be so much to sort out in a short time i am starting to get very stressed at the process and it is not made any easier as i am laving my wife and chioldren inthe UK while i work abroad. 

Any pointers to get things setup would be appriciated


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I don't think you have any reason to get worried. I'll take your questions in turn.
1. I am a little worried about everything. 
Alex:No need to worry - you should know from your previous time here procedures can be slow. But it usually just takes a few days. Any longer it is your employer not the govt part of the process. I have had many new colleagues join recently in a quasi-govt organisation and they had no problems with visa delays.

2. I have quit my job and am due to start for a AD governmetn department soon. the whole process has been a nightmare its taken 9 months to get all of the background checks completed. 
Alex: My advice to anyone would be not to quit until you have an unconditional offer. The whole recruitment process has never been fast in AD in any company in my long experience here. I understand that the security situation is such the security checks are getting more extensive and take longer. My employer has the same issues. From first interview to arriving is at LEAST 9 months and often longer. They never tell employees that though in case they give up and go to work elsewhere.

3. I do not want to be in the same situation for the Visa. 
Alex: If your employer is organised it should be a matter of days. Your family will take a week or two longer. My advice is based on recent arrivals at my company.

4. Is there any bank accounts you can open so that salary payments can be made while this is being sorted out? as i know a current account needs a residence visa and letters from your employer. 
Alex: I've seen all sorts of situations here. I opened a bank account with HSBC on the basis of my offer letter. But I believe all banks insist on seeing a passport copy for identification purposes. (including ID page and probably also the visa page). Only the bank you will have your salary paid into requires and employer's letter. Try ADCB or NBAD.

5. my employer is paying for 30 days hotel accomodation + a driver for 2 weeks, but after the 30 days i am worried i am going to be on my own with no roof over my head. 
Alex: That is not overly generous by AD standards but better than some. Do you have to pay for your own accommodation or are you using your company's housing allowance? If the latter then you will be fine as you don't need to have your visa completed if your company is renting the accommodation on your behalf. If your visa is delayed, in my experience of friends arriving to work here employers would pay your salary by uncrossed cheque if you don't have a bank account and you can get that cheque cashed. There are also furnished apartments that you can rent by the month if there is a big visa delay (unlikely I believe) and you find you have to arrange your own lease. I am sure if there are delays your employer will help.

Good luck! I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## stevieb143 (Sep 3, 2012)

My family will be staying in the UK unfortunately. 

There is a lot to fall into place within 4 weeks. there is bound to be a delay of some sort, but i just do not want to live out of a suitcase in a hotel for long would prefer my own place. 

my employer provide a fixed yearly allowance for accommodation, once i have found somewhere they will arrange for the payment of rent directly. 

I am currently looking at apartments in Etihad towers or the nextdoor development National Tower. I have looked at these for the facilities on site for when my family visit and its and 15 minute walk home from work. I know the road system is in a state and being changed on a daily basis but the apartment is in the right location for me.


----------



## Fossildog (Jun 10, 2012)

A 15 minute walk will be tough. I live maybe 300 yards away from work, a 5 minute walk. I get to work bathed in perspiration, especially during these humid months. Kind of gets the day off to a bad start, cant imagine what a 15 minute walk would be like.


----------



## stevieb143 (Sep 3, 2012)

I intend to get a Taxi to work and then a 15 minute walk home. I currently cycle to work inthe cool summer of the UK which is around 20 miles so a 15 minute walk home should be doable. 

I do recall nearly collapsing when going to Mushriff Mall in July when i was using the pedestrian bridge to get to my friends Villa just off 2nd Street. So i know how brutal the heat and humidity can be!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello stevieb143,

Bank wise you could also try Emirates NBD.

Good luck!


----------



## stevieb143 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks Regarding the bank, i have had mixed comments about the national banks from other people, but all have said it is best to have a bank account from a UAE based bank and have a second account with a internation bank such as HSBC or Barclays.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, I agree, it is better to have your main account with a UAE based bank.


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

stevieb143 said:


> Thanks Regarding the bank, i have had mixed comments about the national banks from other people, but all have said it is best to have a bank account from a UAE based bank and have a second account with a internation bank such as HSBC or Barclays.


Hello, good luck with all these hassle, hopefully will be over soon. I'm new here as well. I have a bank account with Emirates NBD and I am happy with their services. They also have Go4it credit card where you can pay your saliks and parking fees in Dunai. AD covered?, i don't know. 

About the first salary, don't worry, I received it in cheque as well. However, it was from First Gulf Bank and they did not cash it without seeing my original passport. Thank God my passport and res. visa arrived then within a few days and I quit looking at dates hanging from trees as an option for next day's dinner. 

Don't worry, you'll be settled soon. It's just a tough ride at the beginning, i guess was so for most of us here... Best of luck.


----------



## stevieb143 (Sep 3, 2012)

AEE12, 

Many Thansk for the words. I am open minded, but i do not like things being out of my control. I like to deal with these things myself but the HR team need to deal with everything for me. So i hope they can sort things out. 

My next challenge is to find an appartment but it is difficult dealing with anyone if you dont have a residency visa or are not face to face in there letting office!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

On banking, I find HSBC incompetent in Abu Dhabi (and expensive). I bank with NBAD as my main bank with savings with ADCB (they happened to have a better interest rate a few years back). No issues whatsoever with either in 7/4 years respectively. Remittances are not expensive using internet banking. Some people prefer to withdraw cash and then get better exchange rates at exchange houses.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

stevieb143 said:


> My next challenge is to find an appartment but it is difficult dealing with anyone if you dont have a residency visa or are not face to face in there letting office!


Totally agree with that. I would say it is impossible to get far if you are not here. But at least you can do research and hit the ground running. There are hundreds of empty apartments in Abu Dhabi so you will not be without a roof over your head, one way or another.


----------



## stevieb143 (Sep 3, 2012)

AlexDhabi said:


> Totally agree with that. I would say it is impossible to get far if you are not here. But at least you can do research and hit the ground running. There are hundreds of empty apartments in Abu Dhabi so you will not be without a roof over your head, one way or another.


I have just to got find one in the right location though. my preference is Etihad Towers or the New NAtional Tower on the corniche.


----------



## fraz1776 (Feb 16, 2012)

My company only provided me with 2 weeks paid accommodation and I was in my apartment within that, it's easily doable.


----------



## stevieb143 (Sep 3, 2012)

fraz1776 said:


> My company only provided me with 2 weeks paid accommodation and I was in my apartment within that, it's easily doable.


I have a budget of 100,00 AED to spend on accomidation. My employer is paying so i am currently thinking large 2 bed apartment further from the City or a 1 Bed on island.


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

stevieb143 said:


> I have a budget of 100,00 AED to spend on accomidation. My employer is paying so i am currently thinking large 2 bed apartment further from the City or a 1 Bed on island.


You can get a 3 bed villa in al reef villas for that. If you don't mind been a bit further out still.


----------

